# Mavs looking for new PA announcer



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> What you probably do know: The Mavs want to audition a new PA person for games at the AAC. (You can set yourself up for a tryout here.) http://www.nba.com/mavericks/pa_announcer_auditions.html
> 
> What you probably don’t know: The incumbent, Humble Billy Hayes, is leaving the position due to what I’m told is a health with his family. I’ve known Billy for quite a while, dating back to our days together at 570 KLIF Radio, and so I’m sure you join me in wanting to send out prayers and well-wishes to the Hayes family.
> 
> http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=2084


I always liked his work, he got the crowd fired up.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I always liked his work, he got the crowd fired up.


A little cheesy at times, but that's what Cuban wants I'm sure.


----------

